# Inductive Study



## Theognome (Oct 13, 2008)

My ladies (Pat, the loveable momma and Toni, the Purdiest Girl in the Whole Universe- of whom Proverbs 31 is a prophecy) participated for a time in an Inductive Bible study. Pat was enthusiastic about it, while Toni was not sold on the idea. When I looked at the material, I was fully against it, and they stopped using the method.

I found that through this inductive study, they tended to focus so much on specific terms that the broad context of Scripture was lost. In our own family devotions, we read scripture (Ezekiel 35 it tonight's fare) a chapter at a time. Admittedly, we don't go into minute detail of every word and verse, but the context of the chapter is generally very clear. Does anyone have a different experience with the Inductive Study method?

Theognome


----------



## timmopussycat (Oct 13, 2008)

Theognome said:


> My ladies (Pat, the loveable momma and Toni, the Purdiest Girl in the Whole Universe- of whom Proverbs 31 is a prophecy) participated for a time in an Inductive Bible study. Pat was enthusiastic about it, while Toni was not sold on the idea. When I looked at the material, I was fully against it, and they stopped using the method.
> 
> I found that through this inductive study, they tended to focus so much on specific terms that the broad context of Scripture was lost. In our own family devotions, we read scripture (Ezekiel 35 it tonight's fare) a chapter at a time. Admittedly, we don't go into minute detail of every word and verse, but the context of the chapter is generally very clear. Does anyone have a different experience with the Inductive Study method?
> 
> Theognome



Which inductive study method? Some are good and some are not. The ones that are not good tend to loose sight of the forest due to the trees, better ones keep context in mind.


----------



## Theognome (Oct 13, 2008)

It was by Kay Arthur.

Theognome


----------



## timmopussycat (Oct 14, 2008)

Theognome said:


> It was by Kay Arthur.
> 
> Theognome



Don't know it. For a good teaching of IBS see "How To Read The Bible For All Its Worth" by Fee & Stuart.


----------

